# TRANE XE 1200  unit ....HELP



## monkeymann (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay, its 109 outside which means its 114 inside.
Please help if you can, or verify my findings PLEASE

Scenario
Haven't used the unit this year. Went to turn it on, and nothing.
I am an electrician, and helped my HVAC buddy do the install so familiar with the system. BUT, now its not working.
I did some troubleshooting, and have found that the 2 wires that the control board shorts together to start the unit outside do nothing.
I opened the unit up, and disconnected the wire going back to inside, and touched them together there, and nothing.
When I manually pushed in the contactor, the unit starts right away, is this my problem?
Do I just need to swap it out for a new one, and thats it??


----------



## kok328 (Jul 1, 2013)

You should have 24VAC at the coil on the contactor in the compressor unit.  If not, you may have a blown fuse on the control board, bad board, bad transformer, etc.....


----------



## monkeymann (Jul 1, 2013)

I dont have 24VAC at the coil in compressor unit.
I also notice the red LED dummy light isnt lit at all, which the legend states means eaither no power or bad control board.
Is it possible that maybe a fuse is blown internally in the control board, or does the whole thing need to be replaced.
If it is the board, what might have caused that?
Thanks for your reply kok328


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Jul 2, 2013)

The fuse in most of today's units are like the plug-able fuses in automobiles. 3 or 5 Amp. It should plug into the control board.
Also remember there is a safety interlock on furnace-air handler that kills AC power when you open up the compartment. 
In a pinch, fuse close in size may be found at Wal Mart in Auto section.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 2, 2013)

I got my fuses at Autozone.  It may also be a full condensate pump or a stuck float on the condensate pump.
Did you check for 24VAC on the secondary side of the transformer?


----------

